# PPI Electrical Exam Cafe



## Volts006 (Jan 16, 2007)

Anybody use the "the other board" electrical Exam Cafe and/or have an opinion about it?


----------



## Kipper (Jan 17, 2007)

qms006 said:


> Anybody use the "the other board" electrical Exam Cafe and/or have an opinion about it?


I used it. I can not remember what it cost. &lt;_&lt; :"the other board":

I advocate working as many problems as you can and this had several. :"the other board":

They were not necessarily examples of what you see on the PE exam, but they

do help with terminology you might see on the exam.  :"the other board":

You can spend you money on NCEES or Kaplan or other reference material listed

on the forum and have plenty of other problems to work. My  :"the other board":

I guess it will do until we get the "EB Electrical Exam Buffet" running. :"the other board":

Now that we have more electrical members I am sure there will be lots of opportunities to work

problems and receive help. Right guys?

Oh yeah, :"the other board":


----------



## Volts006 (Jan 17, 2007)

That's funny. I get your drift.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 17, 2007)

Kipper,

Tell us how you really feel about them....

ktulu :"the other board":


----------

